# lionhead goldfish with no cap?



## lea c (Nov 1, 2017)

My lionhead goldfish is still pretty young, perhaps about 5 months old at best. I see many pictures of lionheads with large caps going all around their heads, making them look a little bit like a lion indeed. 

I was wondering if his cap will grow with time, since he really has no sign of having one so far, and it makes me rather curious.


----------

